# Made of



## eno2

There are different ways of saying 'made of' in Greek. 

Αυτό το κουτάλι είναι φτιαγμένο από χαλκό
είσαι _φτιαχτεί_ _από_ _χάλυβα;_
_το παράθυρο είναι κατασκευασμένο από γυαλί….. Το σακάκι είναι κατασκευασμένο από μαλλί
_
And perhaps more.

Can I use 'φτιαγμένο από' for everything?
_
_


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> There are different ways of saying 'made of' in Greek.
> 
> Αυτό το κουτάλι είναι φτιαγμένο από χαλκό
> είσαι _έχει φτιαχτεί_ _από_ _χάλυβα;
> το παράθυρο είναι κατασκευασμένο από γυαλί….. Το σακάκι είναι κατασκευασμένο από μαλλί
> _
> And perhaps more.
> 
> Can I use 'φτιαγμένο από' for everything?


Yes, you can say "είναι φτιαγμένο από" or "είναι κατασκευασμένο από". The second one is more formal.
Another way is to say: "έχει φτιαχτεί από" "έχει κατασκευαστεί από".


----------



## eno2

Thanks for the confirmation. 
<είσαι _φτιαχτεί_ _από_ _χάλυβα;>_
_was the translation of the metaphorical question 'Are you made of steel?' Source: Pons, under 'Stahl'. _


----------



## Helleno File

I think made of can just be από on it's own.  Μια πόρτα από ξύλο - είναι από ξύλο. 

Can I check about κατασκευάζω.  It more often means construct or build.  In English those two words are pretty much interchangeable with a slight difference in formality.  I think συσκευάζω is for roads bridges, tunnels etc. but κτίζω is for houses, and similar _buildings_, e.g. banks, theatres. Have I got that right?


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> <είσαι _φτιαχτεί_ _από_ _χάλυβα;>
> was the translation of the metaphorical question 'Are you made of steel?' Source: Pons, under 'Stahl'. _


I can't find it in Pons. But in any case, "είσαι φτιαχτεί" is wrong.
It should be either "είσαι φτιαγμένος,-η,-ο" or "έχεις φτιαχτεί".


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> I think made of can just be από on it's own.  Μια πόρτα από ξύλο - είναι από ξύλο.


This use specifies the material out of which something is made. Also with adjective: ξύλινη πόρτα.



Helleno File said:


> Can I check about κατασκευάζω.  It more often means construct or build.  In English those two words are pretty much interchangeable with a slight difference in formality.  I think συσκευάζω is for roads bridges, tunnels etc. but κτίζω is for houses, and similar _buildings_, e.g. banks, theatres. Have I got that right?


We use "χτίζω" for a house, but we also use "κατασκευάζω". We say for example for a house that was built in 1983: "Έτος κατασκευής: 1983". Also, for products that are made in a X country we use "κατασκευάζω": "Made in Germany" is translated "Γερμανικής κατασκευής".
"Συσκευάζω" is "to pack, wrap up", eg. "συσκευάζω ένα δώρο".


----------



## eno2

Perseas said:


> I can't find it in Pons.
> .


Sorry. I didn't save the link where I found it.


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> We use "χτίζω" for a house, but we also use "κατασκευάζω"



Thanks Perseas very helpful. So you can use κατασκευάζω for houses etc _and_ roads etc. But κτίζω is houses etc but _not_ roads etc?


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> Thanks Perseas very helpful. So you can use κατασκευάζω for houses etc _and_ roads etc. But κτίζω is houses etc but _not_ roads etc?


Yes, χτίζω/κτίζω is used for houses, towns, walls, old stone bridges. Also figuratively, eg. _χτίζω την εμπιστοσύνη σε μία σχέση_.


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> Yes, χτίζω/κτίζω is used for houses, towns, walls, old stone bridges. Also figuratively, eg. _χτίζω την εμπιστοσύνη σε μία σχέση_.


Brilliant, thanks! I hadn't thought about walls and old stone bridges.


----------



## eno2

Interesting diversion on  'to build' and 'make'. I took notes. Thank you all!


----------



## dmtrs

Hi all!
I would like to add that in Greek we don't *build (χτίζουμε) *ships or boats either; we either *ναυπηγούμε* or, less often, mainly for smaller vessels and (in my opinion) not in very good Greek, φτιάχνουμε or κατασκευάζουμε.


----------

